# Battery Wraps



## X-Calibre786 (13/12/19)

Hi guys.

Battery safety is a massive concern for me and after the Black Friday shopping spree, I thought to myself I should get some spare battery wraps just in case.

Found these on bidorbuy.co.za and at these prices, there is honestly no reason to be using batteries with damaged wraps. I've just stocked up and should be sorted for a while. Granted they're not fancy looking etc., but they do the job.




https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/448...eatshrink_Tubing_Red_72x30mm_LOCAL_STOCK.html

Will post an update on the quality once I receive them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (13/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Battery safety is a massive concern for me and after the Black Friday shopping spree, I thought to myself I should get some spare battery wraps just in case.
> 
> ...


They're thicker and sturdier than the fancy ones (superhero characters) I've tried before. Definitely thicker than the original wraps on the VTC5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> They're thicker and sturdier than the fancy ones (superhero characters) I've tried before. Definitely thicker than the original wraps on the VTC5.


How tough are they. I noticed my charger scrapes against my batts when I remove them from the charger. If they could survive that then it would be great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (13/12/19)

also have a look at the stock at the vape guy. I'm happy with them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (13/12/19)

Resistance said:


> How tough are they. I noticed my charger scrapes against my batts when I remove them from the charger. If they could survive that then it would be great


Will update after using them for a while. At the price, I don't mind rewrapping every few months though.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir (14/12/19)

I jumped on someones buy not too long ago and grabbed these wraps and insulators. And I learnt to rewrap quick and easy using a hairdryer and a small dishcloth (this part avoids my fingers getting toasted). 

Also found that I prefer the 'plain' wraps as they are more durable than the printed ones. And I don't have the upside down wrap issue as a result. 

The ultem and clear and transparent blue wraps are my favourites so far as I can always see the battery condition for any visible leaks or corrosion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hazard (22/1/20)

Hi. Struggling to find Battery wraps for 21700 in JHB or Pretoria. Anyone know who has. 
thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/20)

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/20700-21700-battery-wraps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (22/1/20)

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...00-21700-battery-wraps?variant=12622483095616

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (22/1/20)

Resistance said:


> How tough are they. I noticed my charger scrapes against my batts when I remove them from the charger. If they could survive that then it would be great


They seem to get brittle around the top. I've noticed that they are cracking slightly. Will probably need to rewrap a couple of my batteries soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/22)

Three Molicells rewrapped!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

